# Gästepass



## bluedragonchief (16. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich suche wie viele andere auch einen Diablo 3 Gästepass. Ich hoffe jemand hat noch einen für mich übrig.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Markus

Edit: *Ich habe jetzt einen Gästepass. Der Thread kann geschlossen werden.
 	Danke. *


----------

